# Happy Birthday DIABLA!!



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

*From Argentina*









*Following me to the Atacama altiplano*









*and to the Patagonian forest*









*You are unique*

















*In the great moments*









*And the simple ones*









*<span style='font-size: 11pt'><span style="color: #FF0000">My real Best Friend!!!</span></span>*


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

LOVE the last picture!


----------



## afurr (Mar 4, 2009)

That's beautiful!!!


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday Diabla!!!!!









Great way to wish her a happy birthday. Love the pictures of you two and of her alone. Especially the one where she's looking over the ridge.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

* <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style="color: #FF6666"><span style='font-size: 17pt'>What beautiful pictures of a beautiful Birthday Girl!







HAPPY BIRTHDAY DIABLA!</span> </span> </span> *


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday Beautiful


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Happy #2 Diabla, you are one lucky beautiful girl!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday Diabla!!

in pic #5 what are those seal like things in the background? they look real to me,







.

oooohhhh, can we dicuss a carving, please, they're so nice.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Beautiful scenery! Beautiful dog! What else can I say.


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

What a lovely tribute! Happy birthday Diabla!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
Wow, those are some wonderful pictures!


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

Happy Birthday Diabla!! I just love your pictures! Here's to many, many more happy birthdays...


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Awe, happy birthday Diabla!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday Diabla! What a wonderful life the two of you share.


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Diabla. Such a pretty girl!!! Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

to a very special girl. Wonderful pictures of your journey so far. Here's to many many more.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

She is just gorgeous! Happy birthday beautiful girl!!









You two have so many wonderful adventures together. That last picture says it all!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

What a great series of pictures!!

Happy B-day Diabla!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Happy Birthday... love that last picture too!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Diabla!! What a beautiful girl and a beautiful place to live!!


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Diabla gets a present every day, looking at the life the two of you share! I'm deeply impressed at the true companionship between you.

Happy Birthday, Beautiful Girl!

MJ


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Diabla!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Diabla!!!! 

Wishing you two many, many more adventures and many, many more trophies!!!


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday Diabla! 
Those are great pics!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Gorgeous!!!! That last pic is fabulous! Happy Bday pretty girl!


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

I love Diabla!









What a nice tribute.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

FANTASTIC! HAPPY birthday!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Happy Birthday, Diabla.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Diabla thanks you all. She is such a wonderful girl! 
The best dog I've owned, the one with the biggest heart.

I had planned to celebrate with her but everything has gone wrong. We were going to a trial this weekend, but it is in another city and I didn't get the money to travel, even when we can stay with friends. Then plan two was to volunteer with a training demonstration for a fundraising event for a free vet care organization I participate sometimes and it was suspended because it keeps raining as in the worst of winter.

But it is ok, it is ok... paws crossed we may have great news at the end of the month.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Happy Birthday.

You can see the bond you two have in your photo's.

It brings tears to my eyes.... this is what having a GSD is all about!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Happy Birthday to Diabla! Catu she is a wonderful girl! Watching her grow and develop has been a treat. SUCH a wonderful girl to be proud of. Wishing sweet, sassy smart Diabla many, many more happy birthdays!!


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Diabla!!! 

My haven't you and Jesse grown up fast!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Wonderful pics


----------

